# my review of vararam cai



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

i installed it and i had troubles opening the hood well after cutting more out of the shroud it fitted but for a cai that comes with a tray that uses nothing to support it it not worth the money and when u decide to go back to stock you have to buy a new shroud the dealer charges 266 but online 170 with shipping and the performance gains are noticable but not at all worth the time and destroyed shroud as many people told me if you want power then just get h/c/i and tune dont waste money on something that wont really increase the hp

it looks nice thats about it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I gained about 18HP from my KNN CAI and tune when I was stock. Did before and after dynos. Easy install too.

Sorry to hear about your intake. They look cool though.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## beefworm (Jul 6, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I gained about 18HP from my KNN CAI and tune when I was stock. Did before and after dynos. Easy install too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your intake. They look cool though.



so the 18 hp stated on the K&N website isnt just a marketing pitch? you dyno'd it to actually see it put down that much extra hp from stock?


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

This blows any other ****y Hot air intake out of the water performance wise especially at higher speeds... theres no point in getting a regular Hot Air Intake unless you just want a shiny silver pipe and a cool little filter over the stock air box for looks. 

The performance gain from any regular hot air intake over the stock air box is nominal... way less then 20 HP.... this bad boy gives you atleast 10 over the stock air box... no doubt. Go read some of the dyno runs before and after... and the track runs before and after, it does improve your ET

If correctly installed your hood will close fine without any problems. Mine wouldnt close at first all I had to do was shorten up the red connector hose about 1/2 inch and fit the filter down correctly into the tray. 

You can also modify the radiator cover that goes over the top so it all looks nice again. Grab some black door edge guard to cover the edges you cut and it really makes it look much better.

I wouldnt blow this TRUE CAI intake off so easily its deff a better option then anything else out on the market that isnt an Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake... If you want to get fancy and make one without a tray that is all enclosed... you could get to work and do what Svede did. His OTRCAI DIY post is a great help and can make a truly great Air Intake.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

IMHO there is no point in any cai i tryed the vararam and LPE and non of them are even worth what i did not gain from them.... the vararam makes the car sound like its gonna explode at 3K rpm


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Q8 GTO said:


> IMHO there is no point in any cai i tryed the vararam and LPE and non of them are even worth what i did not gain from them.... the vararam makes the car sound like its gonna explode at 3K rpm


that's not correct. if you don't like them that's fine. i haven't seen many reliable posts with objective measurements with the Vararam but the fact that it's a fairly straight shot into the TB will definitely give a gain. in my many logs with the stock box, 2 hole mod box, K&N drop-in, LPE, K&N, and 4" Hardcore they all caused a pressure drop at the manifold compared to a straight shot intake. the length of piping and especially the 90* bend in front of the TB cause it. the Volant was particularly bad and only has a 3 1/4" pipe. there's reasons not to like particular ones but there are a performance differences.


----------

